# Securing a remote cabin from thieves



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I have a small piece of land (36 acres) in Duval County just outside of San Diego. We've not used it for years because of theft problems but I'm tired of having something that we just can't use so I'm looking for ways to secure the cabin down there at least well enough that someone breaking in will have a fair chance of getting caught. The cabin is a little metal Morgan building and my plan is to secure it as follows - 

1 - Replace the front gate with a 2" pipe gate and pipe fence with the horizontal pipe filled with sand. The reason I'm going to fill it with sand is to prevent them from being able to cut through it with a grinder or cutting torch.

2 - Already installed a game camera with cellular notification pointing at the front gate so I know if someone is there.

3 - Cover the windows and doors with 1" expanded metal on the outside, through bolted into a steel backer with covers welded over the bolt heads on the outside.

4 - Make removable interior window shutters out of 1/8" plate so that if they decide to break the windows through the expanded metal just to be jerks they still have a lot of work to actually get in and it will keep some of the weather out.

5 - Put a metal burglar bar door over the front door to make kick-in very difficult.

6 - Install a remotely monitored (via cellular) alarm system with sensors on all doors and windows, a glass break sensor, fire alarm and motion detectors.

7 - Put up some dummy video cameras in visible locations around the place with cut down TV antennas to look like Yagi antennas pointing to town with signs saying the property is under 24 hour monitored video surveillance.

Do you guys think this will deter most thieves? I realize someone determined enough can get into anything but I'm hopeful that if I make it difficult enough they'll just move on. 

I'd just take everything out and leave the door unlocked but we've already tried that and they stole the doors. They're after everything of even the most minor value and like to rip copper out of the walls to sell for scrap and this is the sort of stuff I really want to protect against. It's one thing to replace stolen stuff but another altogether to have to rewire a building and repair the damage to the walls. We've given up on having a well anymore after they drove a truck through the existing gate and pulled up the submersible pump, 250' - 300' of galvanized down pipe and the copper but fortunately have city water available now. I'm really just wanting to be able to keep utility power on without worrying about all the copper being stolen, again, and to get a bathroom with running water going again.

If anybody has any other suggestions, I'm open to them. Shotgun booby traps and claymore mines would be nice if I wouldn't get sued or thrown in jail but since I would that sort of stuff is out of the question. I would consider electrifying the building exterior if someone could help me figure out how to disarm that without getting electrocuted myself. Of course, if I could do that, I guess I'd need to check with an attorney to find out what sort of exposure that creates for me.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If you do all of the above and it doesn't protect your place ,I would say it is time to move...build an open pole barn to give you some shade in the summer .


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If I owned a place down there, I'd just sell it and be done with it. The illegals have nothing to lose, they will trash, destroy, and steal everything you have. And our Government isn't going to stop them. I stopped hunting down there due to the exact things your dealing with. Camp houses, campers, blinds...all broken into, and trashed. I was between Freer & Hebbronville.

Good luck what ever you decide. And be armed at all times...locked & loaded.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

We're not going to sell, it was my father-in-law's place and has sentimental family value. Sadly, it's not illegals doing the damage, it's locals. There's a drug problem down there, like just about every other depressed rural area, and the addicts steal to feed their habit.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If given time with no one around, they will get inside.

Alarms...if they are monitored, who is going to go turn them off and will anyone be monitoring? If LEO are dispatched, many places issue fines after so many trips (you would need to check for local policy). Then again, if just a outside alarm, if no one is around to hear it, doubt they would run away.

Might try a "Quarantine Contagious Sign"


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

allow someone to pull a trailer on it rent free .. in exchange for taking care of it


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

tngbmt said:


> allow someone to pull a trailer on it rent free .. in exchange for taking care of it


that sounds like a good solution


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

A friend of mine has an old family place down in Webb county and they only use it during hunting season. They were having the same problem. They bought a cargo container. They put all the valuables in the container when they are not there. They have signs up in Spanish stating that there is nothing of value inside but there is food. Tell them to take what they need but please do not destroy anything. They leave the doors unlocked. The Mexicans do use the place and eat the food but don't tear anything up. It is a shame we have to resort to this in our country but that's where we are!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

tngbmt said:


> allow someone to pull a trailer on it rent free .. in exchange for taking care of it


This could be a good solution.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If it is the local toothless then it's too bad you can't kill em with boobie traps...legal I mean. That may sound harsh but it don't make it untrue. These type are a leach on society and should be eliminated!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

When my grandpa had his place outside Laredo he left it unlocked and never left anything of value. The one time his brother put a lock on the door both windows got busted out and the hasp want pryed off the door.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

put up a sign


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Either leave it unlocked with nothing if value or move on. We quite hunting in Duval County for the same reason.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Duval County*

Nuff said


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

We're about to tear down our sentimental two story ranch house. None of us are around as much any more and it's impossible to secure. If the wets aren't breaking into it, the coyotes are and using it as a stash house. Guess who gets sued if somebody gets hurt while they're there? Not worth it. Sad.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Purchase two or three human skeletal remains (reasonable facsimiles) and place them by the front door. Make sure a big hole is prominent in the forehead of each one.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> If given time with no one around, they will get inside.
> 
> Alarms...if they are monitored, who is going to go turn them off and will anyone be monitoring? If LEO are dispatched, many places issue fines after so many trips (you would need to check for local policy). Then again, if just a outside alarm, if no one is around to hear it, doubt they would run away.
> 
> Might try a "Quarantine Contagious Sign"


It will be monitored and LEO would be dispatched. We'll have pictures of the perps entering the property and I'm more than happy to prosecute so even if the bad guys are gone before the Sheriff gets there, which is likely, we'll still have prosecutable evidence for them.

Also, the camera at the gate texts me a photo in less than 2 minutes, if the place is hardened enough that it's going to take more than 20 minutes to break in, I can call the Sheriff and report a trespasser and they should be able to get there before the bad guy has broken in. The Sheriff's office is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

tngbmt said:


> allow someone to pull a trailer on it rent free .. in exchange for taking care of it


I've considered this, the only real issue is I don't want it to be a local, I'd rather have some retired person that is looking for a place to keep their RV in the winter or something that's not from there. Then of course the issue would be that they'd only be there part of the year so I'd still have to worry about it in the summer.

I actually had someone lined up to do this last winter but it fell through.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

colbyntx said:


> A friend of mine has an old family place down in Webb county and they only use it during hunting season. They were having the same problem. They bought a cargo container. They put all the valuables in the container when they are not there. They have signs up in Spanish stating that there is nothing of value inside but there is food. Tell them to take what they need but please do not destroy anything. They leave the doors unlocked. The Mexicans do use the place and eat the food but don't tear anything up. It is a shame we have to resort to this in our country but that's where we are!


I've already tried leaving the door unlocked, they ripped all the copper wiring out of the wall and stole the doors. I really don't care if they steal food or toiletries, etc. I do care if they destroy the place ripping the wiring out.

I know I can't keep someone fully determined to get in from doing so, I just want to slow them down enough so that we have a chance to catch them.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bg said:


> I've already tried leaving the door unlocked, they ripped all the copper wiring out of the wall and stole the doors. I really don't care if they steal food or toiletries, etc. I do care if they destroy the place ripping the wiring out.
> 
> I know I can't keep someone fully determined to get in from doing so, I just want to slow them down enough so that we have a chance to catch them.


That's locals, not illegals. Illegals are on the move, and can't carry a bunch of wire and doors. Few cans of food and a refill of their milk bottles and they're good to go. They'll dang sure break into a place to get it, but they're not generally looking to steal. (at that point)..

My boss built a barn at his old place out of 1/4" plate and put an RV in it, seemed to work fairly well.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Instead of buying all that security equipment why not buy a nice RV/camper
and drive/pull it to the acreage when you need to get out of the city for a couple days..


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Anti-personnel mines.......


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

My moms cousin has a place down there off 16 between Freer and Hebbronville. It has been in their family since the 1840's and they built a c.m.u. cabin with my dads help in the early 1960's. They have been on and off "the map" through the years. Burglar bars just get ripped off when they are coming through actively. Sad thing is then the birds come in and make a mess by crapping on everything...it is a nice place. He has done a couple of things that make a difference here lately. He has put glass block in several of the window openings and then last spring we went down and installed roll up aluminum storm shutters he got out of Florida. We also put up some new ******* double deer blinds that I commented would be their new hacienda...but they are 15' in the air and I took the stair assembly down and locked it up in the garage. They have messed up a hunt or two of mine and it ticks me off when they ask for my cerveza! The border patrol is out of Benavidas and they do patrol and we can tell when they have been on the place. Not sure if this is going to help you with the locals but in any case you need to be tougher to break into than your surrounding neighbors but this may help you with some ideas. And yeah it sucks when you run across a dozen and a half illegals and only have 8 bullets in the clip for your pistol!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

The R/V / camper is the best idea, probably cheaper in the long run.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

The problem with an RV is that I have to tow it back and forth, which isn't in itself an issue except when I need to bring something else that needs to go on a trailer, like a tractor. Then I either have to not bring the trailer at all or I've got to make 2 trips and leave something valuable and easy to move there while I'm gone to get part 2.

I have an RV and haven't completely ruled out dragging it back and forth, I'd just rather not if I can secure the building and have more room.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Park the trailer in town or other safer place. Pick it up when you get down there. I do this with trailers on the coast rather than have the salt eat them up. Drag the boat down, park it and go get the trailer(s).


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Too bad our laws won't let you put out booby traps for the criminals. The wrong folks are protected.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's locals, not illegals. Illegals are on the move, and can't carry a bunch of wire and doors. Few cans of food and a refill of their milk bottles and they're good to go. They'll dang sure break into a place to get it, but they're not generally looking to steal. (at that point)..
> 
> My boss built a barn at his old place out of 1/4" plate and put an RV in it, seemed to work fairly well.


dwilliams has it right. Those are locals. You're game cam alerts you within 2 minutes. Calling the LEOs and having them roll up on the meth heads will eventually take care of this.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Get some fake skulls, blow a hole in the side of them with a pistol round, and stick them up on poles along the fence lines.


----------



## trinitytrout (Jan 24, 2009)

If I had a remote cabin I'd try my luck at trapping bears. Get some of those huge bear traps with the spikes and bury them. Just always something I wanted to do.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Illegals are very scared of the occult or devil worship or anything they perceive as bad juju. We painted small pentagram on the door with weird symbols and set up an "altar" with some skulls and a dried up stingray... I'm sure we scared the bejesus out of them and no problems after that. 

If you are having severe issues with illegals, the BP can set up a seismic sensor on location. Contact the sector HQ and speak to the ranch/PR liaison. 
That would help with the local thieves as well, but the BP's response time can be unpredictable depending on what's they're working at the time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

******** don't usually vandalize a place. They'll break in if it's not locked but will take only food, water and maybe sleeping items.

You're dealing with Duval County and its citizens and it's been the arm pit of the state for longer than I've been around. 

I'd do what you said you were going to do or I'd build a metal barn that is too hard to get into without a cutting torch and I'd keep my camper in it.

TH


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Warning Sign*

There was a sign in the window of a Pawn Shop just outside of the Navy Base
in Charleston back in the 70's that might help...It said "A man with a 12 ga
shotgun sleeps here 3 nights a week....You figure which out night he's at Home".

Written and English and Spanish. Might help....Couldn't hurt...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> You're dealing with Duval County and its citizens and it's been the arm pit of the state for longer than I've been around.


Yeah, I definitely know this to be true, the area has a very "rich" history. It's really a shame because the land is nice and there are some very big deer in the area, if they wouldn't rob everybody that tried to do anything down there, they'd have more money being spent in the area by hunters, land values would increase and they'd all be better off but there are still people living in that area that remember when George Parr ran the county. It's going to take at least 2 generations before they get past that and even then, the mentality will probably remain unchanged, they just won't know where it originated anymore.


----------



## Coastal Lady (Nov 2, 2005)

The solution to have someone stay there: a very nice young man in that area who works with the NRCS is finding rentals slim to none. he may be very interested in an arrangement like that. doubt he earns a lot and there could be some real benefit to your family.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey someone has a gently used bat from the front of his truck you could hang on gate or front door.

someone's bound to mess with it


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's another suggestion. We have plenty of military boys who may have recently returned from Afghanistan or Iraq. Offer free hunting to them in exchange for taking some time periodically throughout the year staying for a few days at a time. Frankly if someone is there and armed, locals are quickly going to figure that out and look for other areas to rob.
You might even invite someone with a Class III permit to "test their machine guns" out regularly.

I remind you of this about Texas law:

Castle Doctrine/ Stand your ground law?YesYesPC 9.32A person is presumed justified in using deadly force to protect themselves against an unlawful, forceful intrusion into their dwelling, or to prevent an unlawful, forceful attempt to remove a lawful occupant from the dwelling, or to prevent certain serious felonies such as burglary or arson. There is no duty to retreat from any place where the shooter has a legal right to be.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Check with the LE groups down there to see if one of them would like to live on your property. 

Other option is to bury a bunker and hide the entrance...


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Single shot shotgun and a string. Big sign on front door that says "PRIVATE Property DO NOT ENTER" and another one that says "Not Responsible for accidents".


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't leave anything in there you aren't willing to lose, pita, but that's the way it is, the better you lock stuff the more they tear it up.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Little-bit said:


> Single shot shotgun and a string. Big sign on front door that says "PRIVATE Property DO NOT ENTER" and another one that says "Not Responsible for accidents".


Unfortunately you will do time for this, though I think the same.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a guy I used to know who had a building that kept getting broken into. They always came in the same window because it was the easiest way in. So, he took a big pile of rusty treble hooks and, putting a nail through the eye of each one, drove them into the inside frame of the window. The next time they found the window glass busted, they found "meat" on a few of the hooks and a blood trail. Nothing missing and never broken into again.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> don't leave anything in there you aren't willing to lose, pita, but that's the way it is, the better you lock stuff the more they tear it up.


That's all fine and good but it's kind of difficult to take the front door, all the copper, the bathroom and any appliances back and forth every time we're here. We could use an RV but that still requires power and they seem to have a real affinity for copper.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Coastal Lady said:


> The solution to have someone stay there: a very nice young man in that area who works with the NRCS is finding rentals slim to none. he may be very interested in an arrangement like that. doubt he earns a lot and there could be some real benefit to your family.


I would definitely be willing to do this but they've trashed the place so badly we had to bulldoze the house that was here. All we have is a small storage shed that we're working on turning into a cabin, what this original post was about, and it isn't big enough for someone else plus us. I'd gladly let someone keep an RV here but we don't have power back yet, only water and septic, so that presents a challenge.


----------



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

About the only way you are going to deter the locals, is to have someone that lives on the property. As long as they see activity on your property it will keep out 98% of them.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Bug be Gone spray system around the eves tied to a camera watching the front of house. When they break in the Bug be Gone spray needs to be battery acid. A few blast to the eyes and they wont be back.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

May be some 2 coolers should start a scrap metal buisness. Open it in a problem area and offer obscene prices. Get some of the hunters around to mark there stuff real good. As the stuff comes in take pictures and video. Drivers license # too. In a couple of weeks you should have enough stuff to prosecute half the town. Then we pack up shop and move to another area. I want a branch in Tool tx. 

Or put " I love Obama" stickers on your camphose.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

We have a place in the back backwoods in the ozarks in arkansas. We just leave it unlocked with nothing of value inside. Nothing to stop them from breaking in so at least this way they don't have to destroy the place to get in.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Shot gun pointed at the door string to trigger door unlocked problem solved


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Here's what I've done so far. Still no power yet, we'll see if anyone messes with this before spending any more money on it. I have a game camera that texts me pictures when it sees activity setup watching the cabin so if somebody does mess with it, I'll know. I had the Sheriff and the Game Warden out last week because I caught some trespassers/thieves on my front gate camera. One of them had a rifle on his shoulder so the Game Warden is eager to catch him in the act, Sheriff not so much but the Sheriff did show up within 15 minutes of me calling the non-emergency number so I'm hopeful that if someone goes in and tries to break into the place, the Sheriff will be able to get there quickly enough to catch them. I'm also hopeful that the increased patrols by bot the SO and the Wardens on the road will help to deter them some. Might be misplaced hope, we'll just have to see how it turns out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I can't tell if you welded expanded metal on the door bars like the window has but if not you should.

TH


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The place I spoke of close to you in an earlier post had burgler bars bolted into the C.M.U. structure. They would find something laying around and pry it free so the glass could be broken and entry made. If that expanded metal is bolted on and you can get under it and pry...it is just a matter of time. 

If you have poachers coming onto the place that is scarey. I hope you catch them with the cameras.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

There is expanded metal on the security door as well.

I know that they can get into it if given enough time, I'm just hoping that with the camera I'll catch them in there at the beginning and can get an LEO there quickly enough to prevent any serious damage.

I put up a pipe fence with a 1/2" wire rope running across behind the gate as well so it's going to be very difficult to get a vehicle in there. They're going to have to want the water hose and camp dishes I left in there very badly to go to the effort required to get to them and if they do want them that badly, I guess I give up.

I'm still planning to alarm the place once I get the power hooked up.

It's sad that in the 10 years I've lived in my house in Houston we've never had to lock the back door and with this place, with almost nothing in it, I have to go to this much effort/expense to try to keep the wire in the wall.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I have taken care of a few remote properties for different people,they all want to know how to lock it up from thieves and vandals...best over all thing that works better than anything...saves a ton of money! take off the locks,beleive it or not most will come in eat or drink what ever and leave...you never have to fix anything again in most cases. I am not saying it wont happen to you but overall most come in because they cant get in...most down south come in drink eat and leave...


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

tiger said:


> I have taken care of a few remote properties for different people,they all want to know how to lock it up from thieves and vandals...best over all thing that works better than anything...saves a ton of money! take off the locks,beleive it or not most will come in eat or drink what ever and leave...you never have to fix anything again in most cases. I am not saying it wont happen to you but overall most come in because they cant get in...most down south come in drink eat and leave...


We've already tried that route, it resulted in everything being stolen, appliances, fixtures, copper in the walls, well pump, etc. They aren't there to eat and drink, they're there to take whatever they can get a dollar for so they can go buy drugs. On the 20th, I had a guy come through with his kids and steal my dog tie out. Have a nice picture of him walking out with the tie out in his kid's hand and a rifle slung over his shoulder, which I've given to both the Sheriff and Game Warden.

I wish it were that easy but these are pathetic, desperate, drug-fiend losers.

In fact, here's the photo of the bozo -


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Make a noticeable parking area. Buy a cheap ranch truck and park it there. Put some lights and radio on a timer..


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Make a noticeable parking area. Buy a cheap ranch truck and park it there. Put some lights and radio on a timer..


The truck would be gone as soon as they figured out that it rarely moved. We don't have power back yet because we can't put the copper in until we can reasonably expect it not to get stolen. When we get the power back o, we will be adding a monitored security system and putting lights on a timer.

I was talking to a local that runs bulldozers and he told me one night they ripped the copper out of one of his tractors. Probably got $15 in copper out of it and it cost him close to $1,000 to have it repaired.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's pretty brazen. Wish I could have been there to see that, at least you'd have a new rifle and your dog tie out.

TH


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

That guy looks like a real winner. Teaching his kids to take what they want from others because they are not home. He looks to be enjoying his free hunting lease. Wonder if he likes his new well pump or if he needs you to buy him a new one? 

What a turd. Be sure he is issued a no trespass notice, that way if he is ever seen or caught on your property he can be arrested on the spot.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

On The Hook said:


> That guy looks like a real winner. Teaching his kids to take what they want from others because they are not home. He looks to be enjoying his free hunting lease. Wonder if he likes his new well pump or if he needs you to buy him a new one?
> 
> What a turd. Be sure he is issued a no trespass notice, that way if he is ever seen or caught on your property he can be arrested on the spot.


poor dogs!:hairout: and kids


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

On The Hook said:


> That guy looks like a real winner. Teaching his kids to take what they want from others because they are not home. He looks to be enjoying his free hunting lease. Wonder if he likes his new well pump or if he needs you to buy him a new one?
> 
> What a turd. Be sure he is issued a no trespass notice, that way if he is ever seen or caught on your property he can be arrested on the spot.


With the gun on the back and crossing a locked gate or fence becomes felony trespass.

You should be able to take that picture to the school and find out whose kids those are then meet the dad in person.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

It's actually a Class A Misdemeanor, punishable by a fine of up to $4,000 and up to one year in jail.

Good idea about the school, I'm going to follow up with the Sheriff's office on my complaint and suggest that they might give that a go. I won't be back down there for a few weeks and honestly, I'd just as soon let the law deal with it where I can. It's very unlikely the school would reveal anything about those kids to me for "privacy" reasons anyway.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

bg said:


> It's actually a Class A Misdemeanor, punishable by a fine of up to $4,000 and up to one year in jail.
> 
> Good idea about the school, I'm going to follow up with the Sheriff's office on my complaint and suggest that they might give that a go. I won't be back down there for a few weeks and honestly, I'd just as soon let the law deal with it where I can. It's very unlikely the school would reveal anything about those kids to me for "privacy" reasons anyway.


I agree with your stance. I just hate thieves with a passion. You are actually doing the right thing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have an idea. See if you can hire Bill for a couple of weeks to go down there and property sit for you. 

If anyone does come to steal anything they'll never do it again. 

TH


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

An update on the trespasser that I posted the picture, the Game Warden had the guy identified within a couple of days of me calling him. Turned out the guy is on probation for a 2nd DWI and is a convicted felon so in addition to the Class A misdemeanor charge for trespassing with a deadly weapon, he has committed a 3rd degree felony by even possessing a firearm. He was arrested last Friday and faces 2 - 10 years for the felony charge in addition to the little petty misdemeanor stuff.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

That is great news!

Mikee likes this very much!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I hope that turd didn't pass on his stupid gene to his boys.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Always good to hear great news like that!! 

Good guys-1 
Dirt Bags -0


----------



## Lighting Welk (Aug 8, 2012)

*the virgin guadalupe*

Hang a picture of the vigin of guadalupe on the door, it worked outside of corrizo springs.some are deeply religous.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

That is the best news I have read today!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Local school district could most likely ID those two. 

Biggie


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> I hope that turd didn't pass on his stupid gene to his boys.


It actually made me sick to my stomach when I saw those two little boys. They are probably doomed with that loser for a role model. What a shame.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

bg said:


> We've already tried that route, it resulted in everything being stolen, appliances, fixtures, copper in the walls, well pump, etc. They aren't there to eat and drink, they're there to take whatever they can get a dollar for so they can go buy drugs. On the 20th, I had a guy come through with his kids and steal my dog tie out. Have a nice picture of him walking out with the tie out in his kid's hand and a rifle slung over his shoulder, which I've given to both the Sheriff and Game Warden.
> 
> I wish it were that easy but these are pathetic, desperate, drug-fiend losers.
> 
> In fact, here's the photo of the bozo -


You did a great job with hiding game cam to take good photos. It did not walk away with the perp.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I move it around just about every visit. It's been in 5 locations now. And, since it texts me photos, even if it got stolen I'd have a picture of whoever took it. That'd suck for them.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good, I hope that solves your problem.

If it doesn't..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good news bg...1 down a couple of thousand to go. 

TH


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Great story. Persistence pays off for the good guys.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad he was caught. Surely he will get the max penalty.


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

Put screws through the doors into the door jams. Thieves only carry bolt cutters and pliers they never carry a regular phillips head screwdriver.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Punji Sticks should do the job


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This your guy BG?

*A Photo Speaks 1,000 Words*
After a detailed investigation, two game wardens served a felony warrant after a subject was caught on a trail camera with a beer in one hand and a rifle slung over his shoulder. The wardens partnered with the justice of the peace and several community members and identified the subject. It was found that the subject had been convicted of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon in the late â€™80s. With the photograph as evidence, wardens provided their case a few weeks later and acquired the arrest warrant.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20131211b&nrtype=gwfn&nrspan=2013&nrsearch=

Pretty sure it is...love it lol.

TH


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I don't know for certain but I believe so. Sure sounds like my case.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> This your guy BG?
> 
> *A Photo Speaks 1,000 Words*
> After a detailed investigation, two game wardens served a felony warrant after a subject was caught on a trail camera with a beer in one hand and a rifle slung over his shoulder. The wardens partnered with the justice of the peace and several community members and identified the subject. It was found that the subject had been convicted of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon in the late â€™80s. With the photograph as evidence, wardens provided their case a few weeks later and acquired the arrest warrant.
> ...


Nice... I'm glad they got him. I can't believe he would take those kids on to someone's property and steal like it is no big deal. I hope that 2-10 is closer to 10 than 2.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

This was an interesting read. Glad the perp got what he deserved. Looks like you're on the right track. It looks like one maybe just a few chronic offenders. Hopefully you'll be able to weed them all out in short order.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

There are definitely some others in there. I haven't had anyone around the cabin since this went down but 2 of my game cameras had the SD cards stolen out of them in the last couple of weeks. I've ordered a couple more of the cellular game cameras and am going to set those up to catch whoever is messing with the regular cameras. I'll just keep prosecuting until they get the idea that this isn't the place to mess with.

Those SD cards missing really ****** me off, I'd set those cameras up to scout some new areas and was really looking forward to seeing what they'd captured. The cameras they messed with were low glow, not blackout, so I think they probably came through at dark to hunt and saw the glow. The blackout camera didn't get messed with.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Why did they only get the SD card and not the entire cam? they'd get more money for it.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I don't know, only thing I can come up with is that they are using my cameras to scout as well. Maybe they've been checking the cards and putting them back for a while but weren't expecting me to show up on a Tuesday night.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Slow EmDown*

http://www.amazon.com/Soundflash-Trip-Wire-Flashbang-Grenade/dp/B005HWGDWU

A few of these in strategic spots


----------

